# Horno microondas no enciende



## miguel angel vc

Buenas Noches:

Tengo un micro, marca Daewoo, que no enciende. Ya revicé fusible térmico, relevadores, sensores térmicos, y todo está correcto pero pareciera que no tuviera corriente.

Gracias
Miguel Angel
México


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Le llega tensión al *primario* del transformador ?


----------



## miguel angel vc

Buenos Días Foro:

No, no llega tension al primario del transformador, no enciende el display ni ventilador ni luz del interior del micro ni gira el plato. ya revise por separado el motor del ventilador y del plato y si trabajan bien y el foco si enciende cuando lo pruebo tambien por separado.

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pregunta estúpida ¿ No se habrá cortado el cable de alimentación ? . . . ¿ o el fusible ?


----------



## solaris8

lo mas inprobable se torna probable ....

si no te llega tension al trafo, verifica, cable, fusibles y ficha toma corriente

pregunta estupida 2... hay tension en el enchufe???


----------



## pigma

Hola, antes que todo una advertencia "el arreglar microondas puede ser letal, si no tienes experiencia" te lo digo en serio. Y en este caso es aconsejable que vayas siguiendo el camino que recorreria la alimentacion y te sugiero que pruebes hasta estar seguro de cada parte, hay veces que es algo super facil pero nos engaña como un "simple" switch sucio, empieza probando la clavija, despues cable, despues fusible, despues lo que siga... y disculpa mi insistencia pero TEN MUCHO CUIDADO.


----------



## miguel angel vc

Buenas Tardes Dosmetros, Solaris8, Pigma y  Foro:

Muchas gracias por su apoyo en mi reparación. Efectivamente es de mucho cuidado la reparación de los hornos y sobre todo descargarlos antes de efectuar alguna prueba, misma que debe efectuarse con el horno desenchufado de la corriente y previamente descargado.

Las pruebas que me comentan ya las realicé y he encontrado la falla en el transformador de la tarjeta de control, pues si entra tensión 120 volts pero no sale los 12 volts que alimentan a dicha tarjeta.

Ahora voy a conseguir la pieza para sustituir la defectuosa.

Les agradezco mucho su apoyo y Dios los Bendiga.

Gracias
Miguel Angel-


----------

